# Snow goose vortex?



## STEINYC (Nov 2, 2008)

What is the best snow goose decoys to use on a vortex?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sillosock


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Agree sillosocks, worked great last season!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jackkites ain't too shabby either.  But they don't take much abuse before they're toast and don't fly right anymore.....which sucks.


----------



## Doug_Edwards (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone ever try Winduk's spinning wing Snow on a Tornado either homemade or Sillosock's?


----------



## STEINYC (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to try the sillosock, and I think I am going to order a couple of the feather flex flippin decoys to see how they work. I will keep you posted. Thanks.


----------

